# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Offtopic  >  Swedish city takes 802.11n metro

## Олег Акопян

Even though it's still not a standard, 802.11n is starting to take off. The Swedish city of Lund has decided to build wireless hot spots using the technology. Larger carriers are also starting to get interested.

"It will be exciting to see what the technology can offer," said Peter Mellvй, CEO at the city-run Lunds Municipal Housing Co.

Lund, with 100,000 inhabitants, is the 12th largest municipality in Sweden.

The biggest difference between 802.11n and earlier standards is the increased capacity — over 100Mbit/sec. in real-world bandwidth — which opens doors for more demanding applications like video, VoIP and IPTV.

The technology still has to prove itself. During the first trial phase, users in Lund will be able to surf the Internet in four town squares. In a year, all the most important places in the city central will offer access, if all goes according to plan.
Read More

computerworld

----------

